# american graffity cars



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

let me know what you think. i want a coupe that dont have to be on slimline chassis


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

*milners coupe*


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

*the free car he sent me for ordering*








:wave:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Looks like a race to me....Vrooom, vroooom, vroooom, Screeeeatch!*

Hey John,

Those look great and the free Willys with the motor is Kewl too. 

I see lots of parts, bodies and chassis scattered all over in the back ground. Busy, busy, busy...a good slew of scattering must mean you are still building away like crazy. Gonna have to stop by some day soon.

Bob...


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hmmm....Put a touch of white here and there.. maybe a bent fin on the roof.. Free Willy???


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Whatever you did to snap a pic of that willys monster, try to do with the AG cars. I would love to see them.


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

*hope this is better*


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

*coupe*








better pic


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Nice AG cars. Willys looks good with that big engine hanging out. :thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

There we go! Good ones, John!

I'd love to have a set like that!
Dust or no, they are 3 sharp cars. :thumbsup:


----------



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

those look like Furuli's?


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

joeslotcar said:


> those look like Furuli's?


They are! He does beautiful work.:thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

*Joe Furuli Cars*

Joe's stuff is pretty cool. I saw the American Graffiti cars at the Richfield Show and passed on the set (I shoulda got it), but I did pick up these....

The Mack Firetruck even has a crew and the Bulldog radiator cap.
-Joe


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Those are sweet Joe!!!!! I was just about to question the colors all being the same and i remembered the "question of color" thread and it all came together. :lol: Furuli does some nice stuff, and I'll need to give him a shout when my serious body/chassis imbalance starts to even off.


----------



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

*Why do you collect?*

On the way back from Richfield, the talk drifted to why we collect. Three of us had specific tastes.. One liked Ferraris and collected them in all scales and colors, one liked "true to scale" cars and collected mostly HO by MEV, and I like blue cars, mostly from the 30's to the 60's. We all decided there was enough room in the slot car hobby for everybody, no matter your taste. It was a fun, interesting conversation.
-Joe


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Joe Furuli makes some really sweet looking cars. Could you hook a Hutt up with how to buy them? Pretty please.

Hutt :wave:


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

*joes cars*

i tried to talk to him and get him to join hobby talk, he is going to send list of cars and prices cant wait to get it if he does i will pass it on to you


----------



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

*Joe Furuli Cars*

Joe F. does not have email or a website. He likes it that way. I think I have a phone # for him somewhere, but I'll have to search for it.
I know he lives in the Denver area and does midwest slot car shows along with Richfield. As far as I know, that's the only way he sells.
-Joe S.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

hojohn said:


> better pic


Great looking cars HoJo, that was a good movie!!! Always liked "Hollywood Knights" movie, also. Good looking Willys too!!!...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Good looking blue cars Joe!!! Never saw a blue Firetruck, but I likes it!!! The Chevy PU, the hotrod and 40 Ford would be my favorties!!! RM


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

love Milner's coupe!


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Nice Cars.I like what you did with the Grey Willys.Is the black car a ' 57 Chevy ? What I would do if I had one is put on flame decals.
I always wanted to do a yellow American Graffiti Hot Rod based on the junk AFX Specialty Model A coupe body I have. I would just need the engine/grill from the Slimline ' 32 Ford p/u . I once did this on an AFX Model A Woody (check out archives at HOWORLD).Perhaps with the new AW 4-Gear equivelent to the original AFX specialty chassis or creative construction on another type of powertrain.

Neal:dude:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

joeslotcar said:


> Joe's stuff is pretty cool. I saw the American Graffiti cars at the Richfield Show and passed on the set (I shoulda got it), but I did pick up these....
> 
> The Mack Firetruck even has a crew and the Bulldog radiator cap.
> -Joe


Holy Shitz- ca- bob those are Sweeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## slingshot392 (Nov 27, 2008)

Where can you get the 32?


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

in the for sale is a thread about the ag cars it has his number on that page just call him he is a nice guy


----------



## slingshot392 (Nov 27, 2008)

hojohn said:


> in the for sale is a thread about the ag cars it has his number on that page just call him he is a nice guy


Thanks!


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Joe's phone number is 303-815-8260.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------

